# Batman : Arkham Knight



## iittopper (Mar 4, 2014)

*media1.gameinformer.com/filestorage/CommunityServer.Components.SiteFiles/imagefeed/featured/bizarrecreations/crouch604056845.jpg



BATMAN: ARKHAM KNIGHT
Rocksteady's final Arkham game

Developer: Rocksteady
Platforms: PC, PS4, Xbox One
Release: 2014

Early details:
Set after the events of Arkham City
Batmobile is finally a core element of the gameplay
An entirely new area of Gotham City, far larger than Arkham City
Wider streets to accommodate the new driving gameplay
Batman chases down super villains Scarecrow, Penguin, Two-Face, Harley Quinn, and more





Day1 buy  . 2014 is the Best Year for me .


*a.pomf.se/quhvtn.gif

*a.pomf.se/fysnko.gif


[youtube]4dKjR9-dDvA[/youtube]


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 4, 2014)

Time to start Arkham Origins before this one launches.


----------



## snap (Mar 4, 2014)

Great!!


----------



## abhidev (Mar 4, 2014)

This is effing awesome 

Earlier batman was too much of muscle...this one is slimmer and definitely much better


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 4, 2014)

Awesome .... Will get it for BatMobile alone .


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 4, 2014)

Yeah, the Batmobile is finally here.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 4, 2014)

Umm what is bat mobile ?


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 4, 2014)

iittopper said:


> Umm what is bat mobile ?



 The Super Car of Batman.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 4, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> The Super Car of Batman.



Okay , my bad .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 4, 2014)

Dayum! Batman's badarsery always tingles me senses. I'm on board the hype train.

I must play Arkham Origins and read me some Forever Evil. Best news I've heard this year.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 4, 2014)

April - June will be the most hyped month . Watch dogs , Murder soul suspect , E3 , Dishonored 2 announcement , Fallout 4 announcement ( hopefully) , GTA 5 PC version , more trailers etc .


----------



## arijitsinha (Mar 4, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Time to start Arkham *Asylum *before this one launches.



For me


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 4, 2014)

iittopper said:


> Umm what is bat mobile ?


Its the mobile phone Micromax released in association with Batman Inc.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 4, 2014)

*i.imgur.com/mkFh0EN.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 4, 2014)

iittopper said:


> April - June will be the most hyped month . Watch dogs , Murder soul suspect , E3 , Dishonored 2 announcement , Fallout 4 announcement ( hopefully) , GTA 5 PC version , more trailers etc .



Dishonored 2? You serious, mate? I've lost hope for a GTA V PC version (slowly loosing interest in it), Fallout 4?! GODDAMN!



funkysourav said:


> Its the mobile phone Micromax released in association with Batman Inc.



I'd buy the shyt outta it.

EDIT: Suck on this, Marvel!


----------



## iittopper (Mar 4, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Dishonored 2? You serious, mate? I've lost hope for a GTA V PC version (slowly loosing interest in it),



*www.dsogaming.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Dishonored2Leak-672x372.jpg



In love with harley 

*i.imgur.com/N0fwwY8.jpg


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 5, 2014)

^YES! Can't wait to see who the protagonist will be.

BTW, I still prefer Arkham City's Catwoman over everyone else including Lara Croft.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2014)

And I haven't even completed City yet. Sigh.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 5, 2014)

This time Batman looks more realistic rather than a meat bag


----------



## Faun (Mar 5, 2014)

iittopper said:


> In love with harley
> 
> *i.imgur.com/N0fwwY8.jpg



Elbows too pointy 

Like the new Harkey look.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Mar 5, 2014)

iittopper said:


> *i.imgur.com/N0fwwY8.jpg



Ah there she is, at last. I was wondering where my wife went off to...


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 5, 2014)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Ah there she is, at last. I was wondering where my wife went off to...



didn't know your wife had serious mental stability issues and has a sadistic self mutilating psychopath for a boyfriend.
there's even white paint on her face! (fair and lovely? or maybe not)

BURN!!!

Batman without the cape?
wtf is this?
Batman the Grey knight? Capeless crusader?
maybe someone took it to the cleaners for a much needed cleaning (1939-2014) 75 years of blood bullets and crap, will take some time to clean.


----------



## Gollum (Mar 5, 2014)

iittopper said:


> *www.dsogaming.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/03/Dishonored2Leak-672x372.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> ...



tiny boobs, squeezed to make them look big, lame as smile on the face, not at all malicious as she should carry, Looks like a wannabe remake 
I may not buy this for my ps4


----------



## snap (Mar 5, 2014)

looks like Gollum is doing a image makeover, just let Shawnzer come back and you can have your console vs PC fight.


----------



## iittopper (Mar 5, 2014)

Some Info



*
[*]Story is that after 



Spoiler



Joker's death


 all the criminals decided to work together and their plan comes together this night where they plan to kill batman. The article talks mostly about Scarecrow, he scattered bombs throughout Gotham


[*]Kevin Conroy is Batman, all the previous voice actors are back.




[*]-Gotham City is 5 times bigger than AC. Split into 3 areas. NO LOAD TIMES at all, entering buildings is seemless.


[*]-The larger riots can have up to 50 people flipping cars and looting stores



[*]"This is a single-player game. There is no multiplayer." YES!*


----------



## funkysourav (Mar 5, 2014)

Harley looks like some anime princess, and beautiful.
not at all emanating the madness and psychosis the character requires.
Harley is a psychotic criminal with a very monogamous relation with the Joker, so I fail to understand why the designers wanted to go for a seductress look!
or is it just that every female character in video games have to be hyper-sexualized to make it more appealing?

same goes with Batman, he is primarily a man of mind and conviction and action, why this focus on gadgets and stuff?
does every iteration of the franchise have to come up with new gadgets and new look?


----------



## amjath (Mar 5, 2014)

New Villain especially for the game and Character designs are excellent

- - - Updated - - -

Maps is going to be 3 times larger than Arkham City
*blog.gsmarena.com/batman-arkham-knight-coming-to-ps4-xbox-one-and-pc-later-this-year/


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2014)

Didn't noticed that there was no cape.  
Anyway without cape he looks better to me.


----------



## snap (Mar 5, 2014)

uh, there is a cape : |


----------



## gameranand (Mar 5, 2014)

snap said:


> uh, there is a cape : |



Ah yes....Flying in the air.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 5, 2014)

Batman fans rejoice


----------



## quicky008 (Mar 5, 2014)

I wish they had shown more of the actual gameplay instead of a pre-rendered CGI sequence,which didn't give us much idea about what the game is really going to look like.But I hope they'll be releasing a gameplay trailer in due course.

Secondly,its a bit of a disappointment that this game won't be released on Xbox 360 and ps3-I'm sure a lot of people who own these consoles will be pretty much devastated when they find out that the game won't be available for those platforms-to me,this looks like a ploy to force people to upgrade to an expensive next gen console.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 6, 2014)

I'll buy or acquire the GOTY (no steam or GWL) version depending upon the price.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 6, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> I wish they had shown more of the actual gameplay instead of a pre-rendered CGI sequence,which didn't give us much idea about what the game is really going to look like.But I hope they'll be releasing a gameplay trailer in due course.
> 
> Secondly,its a bit of a disappointment that this game won't be released on Xbox 360 and ps3-I'm sure a lot of people who own these consoles will be pretty much devastated when they find out that the game won't be available for those platforms-to me,this looks like a ploy to force people to upgrade to an expensive next gen console.



This is a teaser trailer, like all the previous games in the series, the teaser will be CGI. We'll be seeing gameplay at E3 is what I'm guessing. I'm sure this is not the first time you're seeing a CGI teaser, are you?

And, current-gen[PS4, X1] only is a good thing for us PC gamers. I'm sick of hearing all the improvements[graphical and physics-wise] that next-gen titles have and the same title having none of those for PC, when PC is clearly more powerful than current-gen consoles. Doing this shall make use of PC hardware greatly.

Also, Batman: Arkham Knight Batmobile Takes Up Enough Memory To Be a Full Xbox 360 Game


----------



## iittopper (Mar 6, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> This is a teaser trailer, like all the previous games in the series, the teaser will be CGI. We'll be seeing gameplay at E3 is what I'm guessing. I'm sure this is not the first time you're seeing a CGI teaser, are you?
> 
> And, current-gen[PS4, X1] only is a good thing for us PC gamers. I'm sick of hearing all the improvements[graphical and physics-wise] that next-gen titles have and the same title having none of those for PC, when PC is clearly more powerful than current-gen consoles. Doing this shall make use of PC hardware greatly.
> 
> Also, Batman: Arkham Knight Batmobile Takes Up Enough Memory To Be a Full Xbox 360 Game




+1 . Fully agree , PS4 and x1 is now current gen .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 6, 2014)

Some great images.

*i.imgur.com/EZW7OPd.jpg

*images.eurogamer.net/2013/usgamer/Batman-Arkham-Origins-Screenshot-01.jpg*

*i.imgur.com/DD4nIl7.jpg

*i.imgur.com/k5t8eDo.jpg

*i.imgur.com/AsgdxE0.jpg

More here.

*


----------



## abhidev (Mar 6, 2014)

The suit looks more kickass than before.... since it's gonna be a next gen title I am expecting some great lighting and cinematic effects


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 6, 2014)

i would like to have all the gadgets to be available by default in the start of the game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 6, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> i would like to have all the gadgets to be available by default in the start of the game.


u don't want to play hard


----------



## gameranand (Mar 6, 2014)

It truly does looks awesome.


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 6, 2014)

Lol! I sandwiched an Arkham Origins pic in there. xD Did anybody notice?


----------



## iittopper (Mar 6, 2014)

NVIDIAGeek said:


> Lol! I sandwiched an Arkham Origins pic in there. xD Did anybody notice?



yep , 2nd one .


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 6, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> u don't want to play hard



having those gadgets from the start will be more helpful. in comics, BM has most of his commonly used gadgets in his utility belt.

Like in Arkham City, when he had access to RC batarang from the start which he acquired/unlocked in Akham Asylum.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 7, 2014)

I really feel the old batman had better body,it really suited his voice and personality too but lets see and last year i had suggested them on their page it would be awesone if they had batmobile they got it!


----------



## abhidev (Mar 7, 2014)

Old batman and infact all the characters were too bulky IMO


----------



## sutta_boy (Mar 7, 2014)

Its a relief that WB is not developing this one, Arkham origins was bad at story telling + the story kinda sucked and the city was rather dull, Seeing from these images Rocksteady have done a marvelous job bulding Gotham, I am sure as hell It would be better than Arkhma origins. City was one the best games of the generation ( definitely in top 10 ), I hope Arkham knight will be that good. ( who else is hoping for The joker? )


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 8, 2014)

^



Spoiler



joker is dead



I don't think they'll waste time on old enemies, let more enemies be revealed.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I don't think they'll waste time on old enemies, let more enemies be revealed.



Never spoil the game ending for others. Always use spoiler tags.


----------



## Faun (Mar 8, 2014)

abhidev said:


> Old batman and intact all the characters were too bulky IMO



Straight out of WWF 


Don't reveal game spoilers here. Keep in spoiler tags if you do.


----------



## kannche (Mar 8, 2014)

The game looks awesome xD


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2014)

kannche said:


> The game looks awesome xD



Correction, screenshots looks awesome, these are not from final game.


----------



## kannche (Mar 8, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Correction, screenshots looks awesome, these are not from final game.



Haha very pedantic  I made this comment after watching the trailer. I trust Rocksteady. They won't disappoint this time too. xD Sad to hear it's the final one from them


----------



## abhidev (Mar 8, 2014)

I want  Rocksteady to bring a He-man game... Now that would be epic!!!


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 8, 2014)

new batman has too much of Abs exposed


----------



## iittopper (Mar 8, 2014)

abhidev said:


> I want  Rocksteady to bring a He-man game... Now that would be epic!!!



I think Iron man also deserve a good game  .


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 8, 2014)

iittopper said:


> I think Iron man also deserve a good game  .


IronMan,SuperMan etc etc


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 8, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Never spoil the game ending for others. Always use spoiler tags.



how was that a spoiler? the game was launched 3 years back. even google search reveals the ending. 

- - - Updated - - -



Zangetsu said:


> IronMan,SuperMan etc etc



One Piece, Code Geass, Yu Yu Hakusho, Beelzebub deserve a good PC game too.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 8, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> how was that a spoiler? the game was launched 3 years back. even google search reveals the ending.



Google the game ending of a game released 3 days ago and you'll get it. Saying that game is old is not a excuse. I haven't played many games released back in 2009, and back let alone 2010 and 2011.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 8, 2014)

gameranand said:


> Google the game ending of a game released 3 days ago and you'll get it. Saying that game is old is not a excuse. I haven't played many games released back in 2009, and back let alone 2010 and 2011.



Sorry for the spoiler buddy, will not post endings without spoiler tags now.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 9, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Sorry for the spoiler buddy, will not post endings without spoiler tags now.



Its OK that you posted the ending and put spoiler tags after. Happens but the excuse was moronic so I commented.


----------



## sutta_boy (Mar 9, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mate, Joker has returned from the dead many times ( in the comics ), why? , Because he is the *arch-nemesis* of Batman, sure there are villians like Bane,ra's,Scarecrow but there can be only one arch-nemesis and in this case it is The Joker


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Mar 9, 2014)

^He's been in all the Arkham games. And almost of the Batman comics. People are saying he's becoming saturated. No wonder why Batman comics since 3-4 months has no Joker in it. 

Batman has a great roster of villains, Joker need not be in everything Batman.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 10, 2014)

I want more playable characters from Bat family in the main story mode, Robin, Nightwing, Batgirl, Batwoman, etc


----------



## snap (Mar 16, 2014)

*image.noelshack.com/fichiers/2014/11/1394852903-2.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

*www.allgamesbeta.com/2014/03/batman-arkham-knight-screenshots_15.html


----------



## gameranand (Mar 16, 2014)

Dayum, Bat looks awesome.


----------



## vickybat (Mar 18, 2014)

The villain in this game is "Arkham Knight". He wears a suit just like Batman. Doesn't exist in the dc universe and is an original
villain for arkhamverse. Game's gonna be good.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 18, 2014)

Evil version of Batsy


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 18, 2014)

i hope they fork it off from the console version and release an android version too. (playing IGAU on my phone  )


----------



## snap (Mar 27, 2014)

Preview: Batman: Arkham Knight Xbox One - first look plus Rocksteady video interviews - Total Xbox.com

Arkham Knight gives Batman an all-new foe, a bigger Gotham and a 'wrecking ball' of a ride | Polygon


----------



## Faun (Mar 28, 2014)

This is how ArkHAM knight looks
*imageslgmr.lazygamer.netdna-cdn.com/2014/03/Batman-AK-7.jpg

*cdn0.vox-cdn.com/assets/4192799/Batman_Arkham_Knight_Sshot056.jpg


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2014)

Ah...The villain looks badass.


----------



## ico (Mar 28, 2014)

Looks like General Ross/Warmachine is the villain?? 
(from Iron Man)


----------



## gameranand (Mar 28, 2014)

ico said:


> Looks like General Ross/Warmachine is the villain??
> (from Iron Man)



haha...LOL yeah.


----------



## abhidev (Mar 28, 2014)

Arkham knight owns Batsy


----------



## vijju6091 (Apr 5, 2014)

Yet to complete city and origin.... This one is looks greater


----------



## Flash (Apr 5, 2014)

> When it comes to the storyline of "Batman: Arkham Knight," gamers have to remember that this will be the final installment of the "Arkham" series and will take place a year after the death of The Joker back in Arkham City.


'Batman: Arkham Knight' Gets More Details and an Interesting Story Twist - International Business Times


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Apr 6, 2014)

I'm not gonna spoil myself with too many info, like I'm doing nowadays. Will only watch gameplay trailer and wait for the game. 

I'm feeling less surprised when I find out things while playing the game because I'd already know it. Same goes for movies. *cough* TASM2 *cough* F[c]'s wrong with you, Sony? *cough*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 6, 2014)

Arkham Knight is just Tony Stark/Iron Man ing Batman


----------



## Flash (Apr 6, 2014)

So, B:AK takes place after B:AC?


----------



## amjath (Apr 6, 2014)

Flash said:


> So, B:AK takes place after B:AC?



Yes..


----------



## Flash (Apr 12, 2014)

*media.comicbook.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/04/batman-arkham-knight-eject.jpg

*twitter.com/BatmanArkham/statuses/454687095122964480

- - - Updated - - -

Here's a shot of the new Eject move in #ArkhamKnight Use it to gain massive to glide across the skyline of Gotham pic.twitter.com/7yKPNCNb6Y


----------



## gameranand (Apr 12, 2014)

Damn now that looks like something.


----------



## Bhargav (Apr 28, 2014)

Found this 

Batman: Assault on Arkham




Spoiler



Batman: Assault on Arkham is an upcoming direct-to-video animated superhero film that is part of the DC Universe Animated Original Movies. The film will take place in the same universe as the *Batman: Arkham video game franchise*.


----------



## snap (May 22, 2014)




----------



## bssunilreddy (May 22, 2014)

[h=2]Batman : Arkham Knight looks awesome.[/h]


----------



## abhidev (May 22, 2014)

the suit looks nice...the bat mobile gameplay is explosive


----------



## Alok (Jun 1, 2014)

for many reasons i didn't liked arkham origins.


----------



## funkysourav (Jun 2, 2014)

Alok said:


> for many reasons i didn't liked arkham origins.


I liked Arkham Origins
Its more of the same Arkham City with little to no changes but with some bugs
nonetheless it was enjoyable for me.


----------



## .jRay. (Jun 2, 2014)

This is so gonna be the game of the year.. awestruck..


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 2, 2014)

the gameplay trailer looks badass!! just like my childhood dream....


----------



## vickybat (Jun 2, 2014)

Arkham Knight looks kickass. Should be an interesting boss fight.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 3, 2014)

Bad news,this game has been delayed to 2015 

More details here:

Batman: Arkham Knight trailer showcases Batmobile arsenal, confirms delay to 2015 | PC Gamer

This is indeed a HUGE disappointment to say the least!


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Jun 3, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Bad news,this game has been delayed to 2015
> 
> More details here:
> 
> Batman: Arkham Knight trailer showcases Batmobile arsenal, confirms delay to 2015 | PC Gamer



I was thinking of preordering it yesterday. Very sad news for Bat Fans.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 3, 2014)

maybe they are improving it or planning to release a GOTY version at launch


----------



## iittopper (Jun 3, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> maybe they are improving it or planning to release a GOTY version at launch



GOTY at launch


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 4, 2014)

Geek-With-Lens said:


> I was thinking of preordering it yesterday. Very sad news for Bat Fans.



Indeed-it seems October will turn out to be a very long and depressing month for many of us this year. .


----------



## NVIDIAGeek (Jun 4, 2014)

quicky008 said:


> Indeed-it seems October will turn out to be a very long and depressing month for many of us this year. .



Perfect time for some BF4 MP awesomeness. I always worry about my BF purchase during the end of the year.


----------



## beingGamer (Jun 4, 2014)

I am still struggling with the Batman Arkham Origins, to get all the Data Packs. most of them require the shock gloves.
Not able to find the way to get those, it taking huge amount of time to complete this mission. already 3 weeks gone and i am in the same mission, and here comes the next game


----------



## Flash (Jun 4, 2014)

anikkket said:


> I am still struggling with the Batman Arkham Origins, to get all the Data Packs. *most of them require the shock gloves.
> Not able to find the way to get those,* it taking huge amount of time to complete this mission. already 3 weeks gone and i am in the same mission, and here comes the next game





Spoiler



Wait till you meet 



Spoiler



electrocutioner's dead body.


----------



## adityak469 (Jun 9, 2014)

wow no one even updates here  btw, joker will be in the game 



> Joker will make an
> appearance via Flash backs and through a
> "dream sequence" when Batman gets intoxicated
> by Scarecrow's fear toxin.



and superman will be visiting Gotham  



> Superman will stop
> by at Gotham City and he will ask Batman if he
> could help out. Batman will reject Superman's
> offer (either in an annoyed "I don't need help" tone or it will be a simple and polite refusal) and
> ...



- - - Updated - - -

Source - Batman: Arkham Knight Joker Return Confirmed! Rocksteady Reveals How The Clown Prince Of Crime Fits Into The Storyline! : Trending News : KDramaStars


----------



## snap (Jun 10, 2014)




----------



## Flash (Jul 9, 2014)

Will BATMAN: ARKHAM KNIGHT Feature Superman & Other Heroes? | Unleash The Fanboy


----------



## gameranand (Jul 11, 2014)

And then we'll have DLCs to play those heroes.


----------



## snap (Nov 24, 2014)




----------



## amjath (Nov 24, 2014)

WTF i just saw, ejecting from batmobile in that height awesome 

My my look at that Harley Quinn in th end


----------



## vickybat (Nov 24, 2014)

Arkham knight looks like a promising villain. This is going to surpass arkham city for sure.


----------



## amjath (Nov 24, 2014)

vickybat said:


> Arkham knight looks like a promising villain. This is going to surpass arkham city for sure. :whistle:



they redid the Arkham city Music, when Arkham knight was shown


----------



## Flash (Nov 24, 2014)

Kevin Conroy's voice is a perfect fit for Batman, i've ever seen.


----------



## Akira (Nov 25, 2014)

You know, not many live-action/not-comic series' do Batman(as the War-general like crimefighter) justice. They tend to focus more on villians and Gotham as a whole. It's only in the Arkham series you see just how ****!ng awesome Batman really is-why he still rules Gotham even with all the Bat-kiddies running around!!ï»¿


----------



## snap (Feb 25, 2015)




----------



## amjath (Feb 25, 2015)

^Epic wow. Every batman villain is there is suppose. Is joker there


----------



## Nerevarine (Feb 25, 2015)

This will make me and my GPU cri


----------



## adityak469 (Feb 25, 2015)

is it just me or Arkham Knight somewhat resembles Winter Soldier(a black Winter Soldier, or a very dark grey one )?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 25, 2015)

amjath said:


> ^Epic wow. Every batman villain is there is suppose. Is joker there



He died in Arkham City, so hope not.


----------



## Flash (Feb 25, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> He died in Arkham City, so hope not.


Supervillains don't die.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 25, 2015)

Flash said:


> Supervillains don't die.



Unless Joker is somehow the Arkham Knight, I don't see why he should return.


----------



## Flash (Feb 25, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Unless Joker is somehow the Arkham Knight, I don't see why he should return.


It might be a way to hype up the game. 
Arkham Knight's Trying To Hype Up One Of Batman's Worst Villains


----------



## amjath (Feb 25, 2015)

Internet is burst out with the code ""c Ren3n3 N2Jn3tjHn2" being displayed in the video. any guess.

My fav Batman villains are Joker, Scarecow.


----------



## Flash (Feb 25, 2015)

amjath said:


> Internet is burst out with the code ""c Ren3n3 N2Jn3tjHn2" being displayed in the video. any guess.
> 
> My fav Batman villains are Joker, Scarecow.


www.GameInformer.com


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Feb 26, 2015)

I think the code has something to do with *the riddler*


----------



## Flash (Mar 3, 2015)

Latest Batman Trailer Hides Three Tantalizing Secret Codes: Here's How to Break Them! | moviepilot.com

The Riddle is solved.


----------



## Flash (Mar 23, 2015)

Game director Sefton Hill said:
			
		

> "We're a developer that hates to make any compromises, so we are sorry to say this means it's going to be just a little big longer until you can play the epic conclusion to the Arkham trilogy."




Batman: Arkham Knight Release Date Delayed Again - GameSpot

*gificiency.com/m/angry-batman.gif


----------



## vickybat (Mar 23, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]O6H-AWXV1L4[/YOUTUBE]

Amazing man.....


----------



## Alok (Mar 23, 2015)

Good player 30 combos without a hiccup. Must have taken many shots


----------



## vickybat (Mar 24, 2015)

Graphics and fluidity are a lot better than previous arkham games.


----------



## Alok (Mar 24, 2015)

yeah indeed. And his gliding is better, less grappling.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2015)

I just wanna driver the car. XD


----------



## 007 (Mar 24, 2015)

That moment when he says "evening the odds" and next few frames with the batmobile! O-M-G


----------



## sam_738844 (Mar 24, 2015)

Alok said:


> Good player 30 combos without a hiccup. Must have taken many shots



not that hard. Batman AA,AC,AO and shadows of mordor players can go upto 40-45 and run out of enemies to chain more.

Multiple Takedown from above is kinda new.


----------



## Alok (Mar 24, 2015)

sam_738844 said:


> not that hard. Batman AA,AC,AO and shadows of mordor players can go upto 40-45 and run out of enemies to chain more.
> 
> Multiple Takedown from above is kinda new.



I know and I did it myself. But doing on purpose like recording for trailer its very likely to miss a few times


----------



## Flash (Mar 24, 2015)

Did any of you notice the release date has been postponed?


----------



## Alok (Mar 24, 2015)

Yeah noticed it yesterday morning.


----------



## gameranand (Mar 24, 2015)

Whats new release date now ?? Too tired to Google.


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 24, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Whats new release date now ?? Too tired to Google.


June 23 2015


----------



## adityak469 (Mar 24, 2015)

Alok said:


> Good player 30 combos without a hiccup. Must have taken many shots



30 is low


----------



## amjath (Mar 24, 2015)

Flash said:


> Did any of you notice the release date has been postponed?



Its good, I will have enough time till GTA V unless you know :/


----------



## amjath (Mar 27, 2015)

‘Batman: Arkham Knight’ Harley Quinn DLC Serves as a Prequel Story


----------



## gameranand (Mar 27, 2015)

amjath said:


> ‘Batman: Arkham Knight’ Harley Quinn DLC Serves as a Prequel Story



Well its good that they are relating the DLC with the new story, eagerly waiting for this.


----------



## Flash (Apr 1, 2015)

Batman: Arkham Knight PlayStation®4 Bundle


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 23, 2015)

*PC Gamer:* Batman: Arkham Knight system requirements revealed​
Nvidia has released the system requirements for Batman: Arkham Knight. You won't need to be a brooding millionaire to play the game, but you will need a PC that can pack a punch to get anywhere near the Rocksteady sequel's highest settings.

*Minimum System Requirements*
OS: Win 7 SP1, Win 8.1 (64-bit Operating System Required)
Processor: Intel Core i5-750, 2.67 GHz | AMD Phenom II X4 965, 3.4 GHz
Memory: 6 GB RAM
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 660
Graphics Memory: 2 GB
DirectX®: 11
Network: Broadband Internet Connection Required
Hard Drive Space: 45 GB

*Recommended System Requirements*
OS: Win 7 SP1, Win 8.1 (64-bit Operating System Required)
Processor: Intel Core i7-3770, 3.4 GHz | AMD FX-8350, 4.0 GHz
Memory: 8 GB RAM
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 760
Graphics Memory: 3 GB
DirectX®: 11
Network: Broadband Internet Connection Required
Hard Drive Space: 55 GB

*ULTRA System Requirements*
OS: Win 7 SP1, Win 8.1 (64-bit Operating System Required)
Processor: Intel Core i7-3770, 3.4 GHz | AMD FX-8350, 4.0 GHz
Memory: 8 GB RAM
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 980
Graphics Memory: 3 GB
DirectX®: 11
Network: Broadband Internet Connection Required
Hard Drive Space: 55 GB

You'll note "ULTRA" is in capitals. That's how ultra it is.

Given that 55 GB install, I suspect it's going to be a difficult year for SSD owners trying to balance all of these massive new releases onto limited space. And then there are all the other issues with growing download sizes.

3GB VRAM also strikes me as pretty high for a recommended requirement. Steam's hardware survey suggests plenty of PCs are coming in well below that number. Admittedly, that's a flawed metric; so let's turn it over to you. Can you handle Batman's latest?


----------



## amjath (Apr 23, 2015)

That's a lot for ultra setting


----------



## Alok (Apr 27, 2015)

Batman Arkham Knight Features GTA 5-Inspired Character Switch


----------



## amjath (Apr 27, 2015)

^ Catwoman is coming trailer in 2 days, teaser released


----------



## vito scalleta (Apr 27, 2015)

Alok said:


> Batman Arkham Knight Features GTA 5-Inspired Character Switch



This is has to be the most badass trailer i have ever seen. Expectations Rising..


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 27, 2015)

Alok said:


> Batman Arkham Knight Features GTA 5-Inspired Character Switch



Gta 5 inspired character switch??


----------



## bikramjitkar (Apr 27, 2015)

Dayum, GTA 5, Witcher 3 and Arkham Knight - this is an epic period for gamers!


----------



## Alok (Apr 27, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> Gta 5 inspired character switch??



means you didn't played gta v . In gta v you can switch among three characters acc to who fits the need


----------



## gameranand (Apr 27, 2015)

Who is the guy in blue ??


----------



## ashs1 (Apr 27, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Who is the guy in blue ??


He's nightwing... Another sidekick of batman... I think dick Grayson was the first nightwing.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 27, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Who is the guy in blue ??


He's Nightwing. If you've played the Arkham City DLC's, I'm able to get highest scores in Iceberg Lounge Challenge using Nightwing.


----------



## vickybat (Apr 28, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Who is the guy in blue ??



Nightwing a.k.a Dick Grayson a.k.a The first Robin. The Robin here is Tim Drake.


----------



## gameranand (Apr 28, 2015)

vickybat said:


> Nightwing a.k.a Dick Grayson a.k.a The first Robin. The Robin here is Tim Drake.



Wow long time no see. How are you ??


----------



## vinaygupta1011 (Apr 28, 2015)

The game has a season pass now, worth 50$. 

Wow.


----------



## Cyberghost (Apr 28, 2015)

*PCGAMER:* Batman: Arkham Knight gets season pass and 'premium' edition


----------



## Flash (Apr 28, 2015)

vinaygupta1011 said:


> The game has a season pass now, worth 50$.
> 
> Wow.


Isn't it 40$?


----------



## gameranand (Apr 29, 2015)

Flash said:


> Isn't it 40$?



Its $60 for now and no info about DLCs or anything on Steam yet.


----------



## Flash (May 4, 2015)

*www.windowscentral.com/sites/wpcentral.com/files/styles/larger/public/field/image/2015/05/batgirl-in-batman-arkham-knight.jpg


Batman: Arkham Knight to include Batgirl DLC pack as part of its Season Pass | Windows Central


----------



## gameranand (May 4, 2015)

Total cost with Season Pass DLC is $100...thats insane.


----------



## vickybat (May 13, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Wow long time no see. How are you ??



I'm good buddy.  Too much work pressure, so hardly get any time.
Have left gaming completely now. Will get back soon for sure.


----------



## gameranand (May 14, 2015)

vickybat said:


> I'm good buddy.  Too much work pressure, so hardly get any time.
> Have left gaming completely now. Will get back soon for sure.



Well don't leave gaming completely....Make it less but not impossible.


----------



## cs4sid (Jun 3, 2015)

I got a i5-4440, 8GB RAM and a MSI GTX 960 OC [2GB], will I be able to run this comfortably at Medium settings @1080p, or will I need to tone it down :\  ?


----------



## Flash (Jun 3, 2015)

New ‘Batman: Arkham Knight’ Trailer Features Harley Quinn


----------



## Kymy414 (Jun 9, 2015)

Really looking forward to the Red Hood \o/


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 9, 2015)

cs4sid said:


> I got a i5-4440, 8GB RAM and a MSI GTX 960 OC [2GB], will I be able to run this *comfortably at Medium* settings @1080p, or will I need to tone it down :\  ?



High.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 15, 2015)

Just one suggestion required guys:

Preorder from GTS ( also for tee but not all dlc  ) or wait for goty on steam ( and in the process get all dlc too) ?


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Just one suggestion required guys:
> 
> Preorder from GTS ( also for tee but not all dlc  ) or wait for goty on steam ( and in the process get all dlc too) ?



GOTY will take time and if you are not desperate to play at launch, then wait. But imo you must be desperate


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 15, 2015)

Alok said:


> GOTY will take time and if you are not desperate to play at launch, then wait. But imo you must be desperate


Who isn't? I own all previous bman titles with all dlcs!


----------



## Alok (Jun 15, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Who isn't? I own all previous bman titles with all dlcs!



then get the game and grab dlc during sale.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2015)

I am yet to play Arkham City and Origins.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 15, 2015)

gameranand said:


> I am yet to play Arkham City and Origins.


Judging by your backlog, its forgivable


----------



## gameranand (Jun 15, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Judging by your backlog, its forgivable



True that.


----------



## Alok (Jun 18, 2015)

Batman: Arkham Knight Batmobile Edition Cancelled


----------



## Shah (Jun 18, 2015)

I recently bought a GTX960 and I want to know how can I redeem this game. I have already filled and submitted this form but haven't got any email with any code to redeem. Do I have to get the code from the dealer?


----------



## amjath (Jun 18, 2015)

Shah said:


> I recently bought a GTX960 and I want to know how can I redeem this game. I have already filled and submitted this form but haven't got any email with any code to redeem. Do I have to get the code from the dealer?


If you have bought from local retailer and didn't the code contact mail to nvidia support. I got code from zotac+ nvidia


----------



## Shah (Jun 18, 2015)

amjath said:


> If you have bought from local retailer and didn't the code contact mail to nvidia support. I got code from zotac+ nvidia



Thanks. Will try sending a mail to them. 

Can I have their support email? Can't find it on their site. I have sent a message on Facebook though.


----------



## amjath (Jun 19, 2015)

Shah said:


> Thanks. Will try sending a mail to them.
> 
> Can I have their support email? Can't find it on their site. I have sent a message on Facebook though.



aroosia@nvidia.com

- - - Updated - - -

ashug@nvidia.com


----------



## Shah (Jun 19, 2015)

amjath said:


> aroosia@nvidia.com
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ashug@nvidia.com



Thank you. I had created a support ticket, They told me that I would get the code in 7 to 10 working days after verification.


----------



## amjath (Jun 19, 2015)

Shah said:


> Thank you. I had created a support ticket, They told me that I would get the code in 7 to 10 working days after verification.



Great


----------



## RCuber (Jun 19, 2015)

I have only played Arkham City, can I play this without playing Origins?


----------



## Flash (Jun 19, 2015)

B:AO is basically a prequel. 
If you want to play as Batman in his freshman years, you can surely give it a try.


----------



## Shah (Jun 19, 2015)

Got a mail from Nvidia with the code. Redeemed it.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 19, 2015)

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=k1xnre-sIWI

looks like gamespot has already reviewed the game!


----------



## kapilove77 (Jun 19, 2015)

Batman Arkham Knight Reviews

Polygon-10/10
GameInformer -9.5/10
Ign-9.2/10
gamesradar-4/5
Gamespot-7/10


----------



## amjath (Jun 20, 2015)

kapilove77 said:


> Batman Arkham Knight Reviews
> 
> Polygon-10/10
> GameInformer -9.5/10
> ...


Game was reviewed by a lady in gamespot?


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 20, 2015)

amjath said:


> Game was reviewed by a lady in gamespot?



and how did you come in to that conclusion ?


----------



## amjath (Jun 20, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> and how did you come in to that conclusion ?


One of the game was reviewed by a lady who don't like games in same site which don't remember


----------



## desiparothe (Jun 20, 2015)

Cant wait  E3 got me hyped even more now!


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 22, 2015)

Batman: Arkham Knight day one patch confirmed, is 3.5GB


----------



## setanjan123 (Jun 23, 2015)

*www.pixeldynamo.com/news/gaming/20...-amd-card-issues-system-requirements-updated/   Anyone saw this ?  **** NVIDIA


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 23, 2015)

HD 7950 was the last gen high end card, that is the minimum requirement!  you dun goofd rocksteady


----------



## Shah (Jun 23, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Batman: Arkham Knight day one patch confirmed, is 3.5GB



Also, the download size is 33.8 GB. :/



Spoiler



*i.imgur.com/3boZ81I.jpg



Guess, I should try to get a retail copy.


----------



## Gollum (Jun 23, 2015)

Shah said:


> Also, the download size is 33.8 GB. :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good luck finishing the download


----------



## Shah (Jun 23, 2015)

Gollum said:


> Good luck finishing the download




No, I ain't gonna download it. Will probably try to get pre-owned retail DVD without key. I don't have the patience to download 30 GB of data.


----------



## Pasapa (Jun 23, 2015)

The steam reviews are saying bad optimisation. Oh well I was expecting this.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 23, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> The steam reviews are saying bad optimisation. Oh well I was expecting this.


Hence gona play goty when it comes out. Already have enuf games for now


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 23, 2015)

People are refunding games on steam.I hope developers are learned a hard lesson not f**k up with PC users


----------



## Gollum (Jun 23, 2015)

alienempire said:


> People are refunding games on steam.I hope developers are learned a hard lesson not f**k up with PC users



Yeah, it will come back to bite them in the ssa


----------



## setanjan123 (Jun 23, 2015)

They ****ed it up bad . Bad perfromance across both Nvidia and AMD hardware . Hope the day one ptacth does stuff


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 23, 2015)

Shah said:


> No, I ain't gonna download it. Will probably try to get pre-owned retail DVD without key. I don't have the patience to download 30 GB of data.



DVD only installs 8 GB of the game rest you have to download,

Steam Community:  physical version 5 disk, only installed 8 gigs??? DLing another 25 gigs???

Steam Community: Everyone with Retail Version must DL over 30GB? Please Help


----------



## amjath (Jun 23, 2015)

^this is bs, what is the point of retail disc then.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 23, 2015)

amjath said:


> ^this is bs, what is the point of retail disc then.


Ow boy. I am liking every bit of my decision to not pre order this


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 23, 2015)

alienempire said:


> DVD only installs 8 GB of the game rest you have to download,
> 
> Steam Community:  physical version 5 disk, only installed 8 gigs??? DLing another 25 gigs???
> 
> Steam Community: Everyone with Retail Version must DL over 30GB? Please Help


Don't sell Retail....instead download whole copy digitally 
only buy franchise (toys/t-shirts etc)


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jun 23, 2015)

Wow, how did they screw this up so badly? Arkham Asylum and City ran flawlessly on PC. I thought the newer gen consoles would make it easier to port titles because of the similar architectures.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 23, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Wow, how did they screw this up so badly? Arkham Asylum and City ran flawlessly on PC.


That's what most devs do nowadays don't they?

Reminds me of AC unity, watch dogs....


----------



## Flash (Jun 23, 2015)

*cdn4.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Batman-Arkham-Knight-Nvidia-Issues.jpg

*cdn4.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Batman-Arkham-Knight-Nvidia-Issues-2.jpg

Batman Arkham Knight Is Capped At 30 FPS On PC - Nvidia Users Report Stuttering, Flickering And Crashes


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 23, 2015)

Flash said:


> *cdn4.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Batman-Arkham-Knight-Nvidia-Issues.jpg
> 
> *cdn4.wccftech.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Batman-Arkham-Knight-Nvidia-Issues-2.jpg
> 
> Batman Arkham Knight Is Capped At 30 FPS On PC - Nvidia Users Report Stuttering, Flickering And Crashes


Certainly not expected from rocksteady!


----------



## Shah (Jun 23, 2015)

alienempire said:


> DVD only installs 8 GB of the game rest you have to download,
> 
> Steam Community:  physical version 5 disk, only installed 8 gigs??? DLing another 25 gigs???
> 
> Steam Community: Everyone with Retail Version must DL over 30GB? Please Help



Saw that. It is gonna take ages to download that with the unstable BSNL BB I have. 


Spoiler



*i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/201/508/221435NothingtodoHereGifMadethiscuzIwas2479d82822723.gif?1321553488


----------



## RCuber (Jun 23, 2015)

Shah said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> *i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/201/508/221435NothingtodoHereGifMadethiscuzIwas2479d82822723.gif?1321553488



heh.. that gave me a good chuckle 

good thing I didn't buy it .. for now.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 23, 2015)

5 disks for only 8 gb of data.. i guess people should install the steam version, then make a backup and burn those to dvds and sell those to people to get their money back


----------



## Shah (Jun 23, 2015)

RCuber said:


> heh.. that gave me a good chuckle
> *good thing I didn't buy it* .. for now.



I didn't buy it either. Got it as a complimentary.


----------



## warfreak (Jun 23, 2015)

Did they even test the game before releasing?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 23, 2015)

warfreak said:


> Did they even test the game before releasing?


It's mandatory.


----------



## warfreak (Jun 23, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> It's mandatory.



Doesn't seem like it. I mean the game doesn't run properly even on the listed recommended and minimum specs alone.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 23, 2015)

warfreak said:


> Doesn't seem like it. I mean the game doesn't run properly even on the listed recommended and minimum specs alone.


Well its very much possible because they develop on very high end systems. A computer is so complex, there are so many variables.

E.g tw3 was working awesome for me suddenly starts to bsod in every launch. And every other game is working fine in my pc.

So you can't say they didn't test. But yes it possible they only tested on high end systems.


----------



## warfreak (Jun 23, 2015)

So they came up with minimum system requirements arbitrarily? 

This is just another case of going for the $$$ instead of going through a proper SDLC. Gone are the days when testing involved going through all possible use cases before pushing the release button.

Why do people who pay upfront have to wait for a day one patch and a driver fine tuned for a specific game before they get their money's worth?


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 23, 2015)

warfreak said:


> So they came up with minimum system requirements arbitrarily?
> 
> This is just another case of going for the $$$ instead of going through a proper SDLC. Gone are the days when testing involved going through all possible use cases before pushing the release button.
> 
> Why do people who pay upfront have to wait for a day one patch and a driver fine tuned for a specific game before they get their money's worth?



reminds me of Crysis (2007).. When it launched, no PC at that time could run it at high settings, but atleast Crysis had a  very low minimum requirements, this on the otherhand is just plain bad optimization


----------



## amjath (Jun 23, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Well its very much possible because they develop on very high end systems. A computer is so complex, there are so many variables.
> 
> E.g tw3 was working awesome for me suddenly starts to bsod in every launch. And every other game is working fine in my pc.
> 
> So you can't say they didn't test. But yes it possible they only tested on high end systems.


You should check the link posted by [MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION], people say 970 and dual 780ti cannot run properly. IMO bad optimisation, not tested properly concentrating more on making money by dlc than giving a proper product.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 23, 2015)

amjath said:


> You should check the link posted by [MENTION=142062]Flash[/MENTION], people say 970 and dual 780ti cannot run properly. IMO bad optimisation, not tested properly concentrating more on making money by dlc than giving a proper product.


Ow yes. Its definitely about making money. I mean a season pass that costs same as the game. And that too available at launch. It sounds like bioware and mass effect all over again.


----------



## amjath (Jun 23, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Ow yes. Its definitely about making money. I mean a season pass that costs same as the game. And that too available at launch. It sounds like bioware and mass effect all over again.


After 2 successful launches they believed people will buy anything at any cost since it is the last game. They do all these and blame PC gamers since consoles gamers buys at any cost exception intended


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 23, 2015)

Reportedly the game is using Denuvo DRM which could be the cause behind the performance issue. Now I know why pirated games work better. Unfortunately I have a legit copy


----------



## gameranand (Jun 23, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Wow, how did they screw this up so badly? Arkham Asylum and City ran flawlessly on PC. I thought the newer gen consoles would make it easier to port titles because of the similar architectures.



Oh you are so wrong. These games were terrible at launch. Only after some patches they got better.
I hope most of the people get refund for this game, let them learn a lesson.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 23, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/Ovqb1eC.jpg​
PC Version made by 12 people no wonder the game poorly optimized


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm really very very disappointed with the way the pc version of arkham knight has turned out-I had great faith in Rocksteady as their work with the previous instalments of the Arkham games was nothing short of stellar,more so in case of the pc versions which were really quite well optimized and ran well even on mid-range systems.I was really looking forward to playing Arkham knight and with each and every new gameplay trailer and videos that were released during the weeks before launch,my expectations and anticipations increased tenfold.

However today in the morning I was in for a completely unexpected and rude shock when,upon opening the steam store page for arkham knight i discovered scores of negative reviews that have been left by the disillusioned pc gamers who had preordered the game or had purchased it shortly after launch-i couldn't believe it at first-it was really astonishing and stupefying to see such grossly negative reviews for something that has been developed by Rocksteady,a studio which has a proven track record of developing good pc ports of their games and had shown a great sense of commitment and dedication towards pc gamers in the past.Apart from the overwhelming performance issues and glitches,many gamers have also reported that the visuals in this game are downright disappointing as it uses low res textures in many areas and has a dull and washed out kind of an appearance,which really surprised and baffled me as the game looked  pretty impressive in the trailers that had been shown by the developers earlier.On the top of that,the game is riddled with the accursed denuvo DRM,which is known to cause serious performance issues even on hi-end systems having oodles of ram and top of the line gpus.How could rocksteady possibly have buggered up this (highly anticipated)game so badly-even after several delays and missed release dates the game that we finally get is nearly unplayable upon launch!! Did they do any sort of testing at all before releasing this useless half-baked  product?

As i dont have a fast internet connection i was planning on getting the retail version of the game but after learning that the retail discs only contain around 8 gb of the game and people are required to download an additional 30-35 gb of data from steam in order to play it,i'm having second thoughts about buying the retail copy-whats the point of buying the game from retail if one still has to download several GBs of data from the internet-is it supposed to be some kind of stupid practical joke?!!

So it seems with a very heavy heart,i'll have to give arkham knight a miss-a game for which i had very high expectations and had planned on buying it immediately after launch-looks like WB and Rocksteady have really screwed us over this time around!


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jun 23, 2015)

gameranand said:


> Oh you are so wrong. These games were terrible at launch. Only after some patches they got better.
> I hope most of the people get refund for this game, let them learn a lesson.



Well, I played both the earlier games well after their launch. (Started Arkham City last year and haven't played even 30% yet ). I hope the devs can fix this one like the earlier games in a year or two (By which time I shall hopefully be done with Witcher 3 and GTA 5 ).


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 24, 2015)

WB has not activated the key for indian region it seems.

>stuttering
>no much gfx options
>other bullshit glitches
>clunky batcar
>5 DVD 7GB install 
and now this.
Fantastic.Icing on the turd cake


----------



## abhidev (Jun 24, 2015)

alienempire said:


> WB has not activated the key for indian region it seems.
> 
> >stuttering
> >no much gfx options
> ...



   


I was hoping to buy this game...but I guess I'll wait....wanna see reviews for JC3


----------



## ashs1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Staying away from this game at the moment. .. Hopefully, all the bugs and glitches get sorted out soon so that I can kick scarecrows a$$


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2015)

is this a marketing stunt to get more attention?
this much worst condition @ launch I haven't seen for any game.


----------



## chimera201 (Jun 24, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> is this a marketing stunt to get more attention?
> this much worst condition @ launch I haven't seen for any game.


Can't be. Marketing stunt for consoles you mean?


----------



## amjath (Jun 24, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> is this a marketing stunt to get more attention?
> this much worst condition @ launch I haven't seen for any game.



No, forcing PC gamers to buy console. I agree console piracy is also available but PC piracy >>>>> console piracy,


----------



## Alok (Jun 24, 2015)

For some reason I was not hyped about this game :/ To me Batman game franchise means only Arkham Asylum and Arkham City so far.

Still Arkham Knight is a game that people were hyped about and PC players paid full price so dev should be ashamed of giving us such poor experience.

- - - Updated - - -

Whats the point in showing all Nvidia exlusive gameworks effects that was supposed to avail on PC only. Everything was a lie in the face.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2015)

amjath said:


> No, forcing PC gamers to buy console. I agree console piracy is also available but PC piracy >>>>> console piracy,



Haah...they will never succeed.
switching to console from PC is a personal preference.
Not gonna happen.

We will have to wait for the patch


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 24, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Haah...they will never succeed.
> switching to console from PC is a personal preference.
> Not gonna happen.
> 
> We will have to wait for the patch


Chill. They will patch it. Just was bad idea to preorder. Have patience people. And clear your backlog instead! 

You won't believe that i still haven't played a huge list of this gen AAA including watch dogs, AC 4 onwards, shadow if mordor, etc while my roommate has already played all (you know how  )


----------



## rajatGod512 (Jun 24, 2015)

lol looks like Rocksteady pulled off an EA ...


----------



## Alok (Jun 24, 2015)

rajatGod512 said:


> lol looks like Rocksteady pulled off an EA ...



trying to win Assassin Creed Unity Award for worst optimized game


----------



## sutta_boy (Jun 24, 2015)

**** just got real for Ubisoft, just when they thought that no game developer can compete with them in bad optimization, Rocksteady appears to give them competition.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 24, 2015)

sutta_boy said:


> **** just got real for Ubisoft, just when they thought that no game developer can compete with them in bad optimization, Rocksteady appears to give them competition.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 24, 2015)

gameranand said:


>


And there were some who kept posting that tw3 should not be released along side bman AK coz AK would blow away tw3 and no1 would buy tw3. 

P.S if you guys remember, both games had their first release date in the same week last year.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 24, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> And there were some who kept posting that tw3 should not be released along side bman AK coz AK would blow away tw3 and no1 would buy tw3.
> 
> P.S if you guys remember, both games had their first release date in the same week last year.



If it wasn't for F4, I would have given GOTY to TW3 already.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jun 25, 2015)

Green Man Gaming will process refunds if Batman: Arkham Knight remains broken after the first patch : Games


----------



## gameranand (Jun 25, 2015)

I am seeing first time that a game launched with so much hype is going away from steam to fix the damn game.

Warner Bros. is suspending sales of Batman: Arkham Knight for PC - PC Gamer


----------



## warfreak (Jun 25, 2015)

They should re-release with free DLC packs for PC in order to make up for the disappointment. Or perhaps, it is too much to ask for.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 25, 2015)

warfreak said:


> They should re-release with free DLC packs for PC in order to make up for the disappointment. Or perhaps, it is too much to ask for.


Lol. They will never do that. Lest they want a revolt from the console owners


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm waiting for flipkart clearance sale like Assassin's Creed Unity


----------



## 007 (Jun 25, 2015)

gameranand said:


> I am seeing first time that a game launched with so much hype is going away from steam to fix the damn game.
> 
> Warner Bros. is suspending sales of Batman: Arkham Knight for PC - PC Gamer



Was about to share this. 
Already gone from Steam with 8k -ive reviews. 



> Batman: Arkham Knight will be available on SteamOS, Linux and Mac in Fall 2015.
> Sales of Batman: Arkham Knight have been temporarily suspended while Warner Brothers works to address performance issues.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jun 25, 2015)

warfreak said:


> They should re-release with free DLC packs for PC in order to make up for the disappointment. Or perhaps, it is too much to ask for.



Yeah like Assassin's Creed Unity free season pass


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 25, 2015)

lets hope they'll remove the game-breaking Denuvo DRM from their updated release of Arkham knight for PC.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 25, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> lets hope they'll remove the game-breaking Denuvo DRM from their updated release of Arkham knight for PC.


I dint understand y nt have steam as the only drm. :/

These devs have so much love for drm and they really fook up the experience for those who purchase their games while the pirates have a gala time.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 25, 2015)

sad day for PCMasterRace, Fury dropped the ball, now Rockesteady is f***ed.


----------



## Skud (Jun 25, 2015)

Steam is the largest digital platform for PC Games. Publishers just don't have any option but to list the game on Steam to maximize sales. DRM is a different thing altogether.


----------



## Alok (Jun 25, 2015)

alienempire said:


> I'm waiting for flipkart clearance sale



This doesn't deserve even $1.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 25, 2015)

Alok said:


> This doesn't deserve even $1.


Well you are asking for a 99% discount that means? So you expect this to be cheaper than say waveform or some other indie?


----------



## Alok (Jun 25, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Well you are asking for a 99% discount that means? So you expect this to be cheaper than say waveform or some other indie?



of-course its a piece of crap that must be avoided.


----------



## Faun (Jun 25, 2015)

Serves them right. Steam refund working good.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 25, 2015)

Faun said:


> Serves them right. Steam refund working good.



Indeed. That money which was in their pockets and then taken away from them. That too in massive amount must have hurt very much. Not to mention the Mostly Negative review which was unlikely to change. Now when they release the game then they'll get a fresh start, believe it or not but Steam rating means a lot to most of the buyers on Steam. If a game has Negative reviews then we usually avoid it.


----------



## bikramjitkar (Jun 25, 2015)

Just read that this game was ported to PC by a small third party studio of around 12 developers that has no prior experience on porting to PC. Wow, talk about caring for your thousands of customers who pre-ordered this POS.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 25, 2015)

bikramjitkar said:


> Just read that this game was ported to PC by a small third party studio of around 12 developers that has no prior experience on porting to PC. Wow, talk about caring for your thousands of customers who pre-ordered this POS.



there is one guy in that team who is Indian


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jun 25, 2015)

Console users be like


----------



## 007 (Jun 25, 2015)

*i.imgur.com/0UBWNxa.jpg


----------



## Skud (Jun 25, 2015)

And AMD, who has become very irregular on release of drivers, just released a beta driver yesterday to address the issues with this game, whereas the game itself was the biggest issue.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 25, 2015)

Skud said:


> And AMD, who has become very irregular on release of drivers, just released a beta driver yesterday to address the issues with this game, whereas the game itself was the biggest issue.



On release AMD CEO be like....Well $hit another game not working, release new drivers you fools. I'll not tolerate backlash this time.


----------



## sutta_boy (Jun 25, 2015)

I am surprised they are pulling the game off for fixing the issues, I hope Ubisoft does the same with AC : Syndicate (You know its going to be badly and terribly optimized). I hope the issues get resolved because this series is actually one of my favorite series' of all time (Not counting Origins), I have probably played City around 5 times.


----------



## Alok (Jun 25, 2015)

Fall 2015 now . I hope they patch it well.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 25, 2015)

Alok said:


> Fall 2015 now . I hope they patch it well.



Oh they will. They learned their lesson with refunds and backlash.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 26, 2015)

have they given any confirmation on when they are going to release the patched version of the game?i hope it doesn't take too long.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 26, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> have they given any confirmation on when they are going to release the patched version of the game?i hope it doesn't take too long.



It will take long time. If it was weeks away then they wouldn't have pulled the game from sale.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 26, 2015)

sutta_boy said:


> I am surprised they are pulling the game off for fixing the issues, I hope Ubisoft does the same with AC : Syndicate (You know its going to be badly and terribly optimized). I hope the issues get resolved because this series is actually one of my favorite series' of all time (Not counting Origins), I have probably played City around 5 times.


There was a time when ubisoft brought out an AC title once in two years. Those were the days when I waited eagerly for the next AC title release.

Nowadays, they are releasing AC titles like a litter   ....And me be like, ow another AC title, meh just feels like another Indian MLA caught with a fake degree....


----------



## sutta_boy (Jun 26, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> There was a time when ubisoft brought out an AC title once in two years. Those were the days when I waited eagerly for the next AC title release.
> 
> Nowadays, they are releasing AC titles like a litter   ....And me be like, ow another AC title, meh just feels like another Indian MLA caught with a fake degree....



Gone are the golden days of Ezio. Those games were really really iconic man. Nowadays we only see 1 dimensional protagonist in every AC game. " Aww he killed my family I am gonna be a assassin and kill him " is the motto of every assassin nowadays.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jun 26, 2015)

sutta_boy said:


> Gone are the golden days of Ezio. Those games were really really iconic man. Nowadays we only see 1 dimensional protagonist in every AC game. " Aww he killed my family I am gonna be a assassin and kill him " is the motto of every assassin nowadays.


Well I wouldn't know. Haven't played beyond ac3


----------



## iittopper (Jun 26, 2015)

sutta_boy said:


> I am surprised they are pulling the game off for fixing the issues, I hope Ubisoft does the same with AC : Syndicate (You know its going to be badly and terribly optimized). I hope the issues get resolved because this series is actually one of my favorite series' of all time (Not counting Origins), I have probably played City around 5 times.



Well unlike Batman Arkham Knight , PC version of Ac unity was graphically way better than console version . Though their was various performance issue , but if you have a good GPU , it is one of the best looking open world game on PC .

Arkham Knight on the other hand on PC looks nothing like ps4/xbox version - Ported by 12 people , No ambient occlusion , 30 fps , texture streaming issue , crashing , denovo DRM , retail disk installing only 7.7 GB of data , normal texture . Even after that it performs horrible even with 970/980 GPU . And dont even think about running it on AMD rig . 

I am glad the sales have been suspended and i hope they release the game in good health . In the meantime continue playing witcher 3 , be-aware  of Batman Spoiler , dont even spoil the intro scene . Its actually the best batman game according to my friends .


----------



## sutta_boy (Jun 27, 2015)

iittopper said:


> Well unlike Batman Arkham Knight , PC version of Ac unity was graphically way better than console version . Though their was various performance issue , but if you have a good GPU , it is one of the best looking open world game on PC .
> 
> Arkham Knight on the other hand on PC looks nothing like ps4/xbox version - Ported by 12 people , No ambient occlusion , 30 fps , texture streaming issue , crashing , denovo DRM , retail disk installing only 7.7 GB of data , normal texture . Even after that it performs horrible even with 970/980 GPU . And dont even think about running it on AMD rig .
> 
> I am glad the sales have been suspended and i hope they release the game in good health . In the meantime continue playing witcher 3 , be-aware  of Batman Spoiler , dont even spoil the intro scene . Its actually the best batman game according to my friends .



Unity was total BS!. I have a 280x and it ran terribly. FPS dropped way too low in crowded areas and was mostly unplayable for me.


----------



## Faun (Jun 27, 2015)

sutta_boy said:


> I am surprised they are pulling the game off for fixing the issues, I hope Ubisoft does the same with AC : Syndicate (You know its going to be badly and terribly optimized). I hope the issues get resolved because this series is actually one of my favorite series' of all time (Not counting Origins), I have probably played City around 5 times.



With steam refunds and consumer getting fed up of half baked games, it is likely that other games will see the same trend. Launch release version not beta version, otherwise go down the drain.


----------



## Alok (Jun 27, 2015)

Even Early Access games don't behave like this.


----------



## iittopper (Jun 27, 2015)

sutta_boy said:


> Unity was total BS!. I have a 280x and it ran terribly. FPS dropped way too low in crowded areas and was mostly unplayable for me.



Did you tried the game with omega drivers ? I think it performs decently on 280x after the driver update + patches .


----------



## sutta_boy (Jun 27, 2015)

iittopper said:


> Did you tried the game with omega drivers ? I think it performs decently on 280x after the driver update + patches .



I did try every patch and driver there ever was. The problem was in the game, decided to skip it anyways.


----------



## jigar7 (Jun 27, 2015)

Look at these shameless ignorant b*****ds @WB Studios! Have a look at the reply one of the retail disk owners got asking why only 7.7GB is installed from the disks. They think PC games are f****** fools... p**cks! This was like adding insult to injury. Posting this on every possible forum. WB doesn't deserve out money.
On another note, I tried an extractor from a 'RU' website that helps unpack all the 5 DVDs (took 3 hours) and you paste it into the 'Common' folder under the Steam install directory but unfortunately after steam verification, Steam downloads the entire game again. Well... so much for buying WB games. I'll be getting a DRM-Free version when Mad Max releases...


----------



## warfreak (Jun 29, 2015)

jigar7 said:


> Look at these shameless ignorant b*****ds @WB Studios! Have a look at the reply one of the retail disk owners got asking why only 7.7GB is installed from the disks. They think PC games are f****** fools... p**cks! This was like adding insult to injury. Posting this on every possible forum. WB doesn't deserve out money.
> On another note, I tried an extractor from a 'RU' website that helps unpack all the 5 DVDs (took 3 hours) and you paste it into the 'Common' folder under the Steam install directory but unfortunately after steam verification, Steam downloads the entire game again. Well... so much for buying WB games. I'll be getting a DRM-Free version when Mad Max releases...
> View attachment 15560



Denuvo DRM will ensure you can't do that either.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 29, 2015)

warfreak said:


> Denuvo DRM will ensure you can't do that either.



There is not a single game which hasn't been cracked. Even DAI got cracked with Denuvo DRM.


----------



## warfreak (Jun 29, 2015)

gameranand said:


> There is not a single game which hasn't been cracked. Even DAI got cracked with Denuvo DRM.



I'm not saying its impossible to crack. Just that it is going to be bloody difficult and will take a long time.


----------



## gameranand (Jun 29, 2015)

warfreak said:


> I'm not saying its impossible to crack. Just that it is going to be bloody difficult and will take a long time.



Yes it will take maybe 1-2 months. But I guess by the time it will be released again on Steam, it will be cracked as well.


----------



## ZTR (Jun 29, 2015)

gameranand said:


> There is not a single game which hasn't been cracked. Even DAI got cracked with Denuvo DRM.


That was cause of an Origin exploit


----------



## gameranand (Jun 29, 2015)

ZTR said:


> That was cause of an Origin exploit



One way or another, they always get cracked.


----------



## sam_738844 (Jun 29, 2015)

Batman Arkham Knight PC - Benchmarked


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 1, 2015)

Sources: Warner Bros. Knew That Arkham Knight PC Was A Mess For Months


----------



## Alok (Jul 2, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Sources: Warner Bros. Knew That Arkham Knight PC Was A Mess For Months



doesn't matter, its good to know Rocksteady working now for PC version.


----------



## gameranand (Jul 2, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Sources: Warner Bros. Knew That Arkham Knight PC Was A Mess For Months



Well obviously they knew. The game was a mess, who wouldn't know that their release is a mess.


----------



## Flash (Jul 2, 2015)

alienempire said:


> Sources: Warner Bros. Knew That Arkham Knight PC Was A Mess For Months


and they yet allowed the game for release?


----------



## gameranand (Jul 2, 2015)

Flash said:


> and they yet allowed the game for release?



They expected that it would run fine in atleast half the systems and for other half they'll make patches in the meantime. Looks like it backfired and they had to suspend the sales of the game altogether.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 3, 2015)

​
- - - Updated - - -

Batman: Arkham Knight – PC Version Will Be Available In The Coming Weeks



> Warner Bros issued today a new press release for a new DLC story for Batman: Arkham Knight. Obviously, that’s nothing that really concerns us. After all, and as we’ve already said, we will not be covering DLC news for all games (unless of course they are free). However, Warner Bros did mention in that press release that the updated PC version will be made available soon.
> 
> As Warner Bros claimed:
> 
> ...



>Makes a mess of the porting job
>Shamelessly asks people to buy DLC

 Good job WB


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 4, 2015)

hariyaksh said:


> My hardware is  Core i5 3230 2.3GHz, 8GB RAM, 2GB Raedon HD 8670 GPU, 1TB HDD at 5400 rpm. What can be the approximate FPS of Arkham Knight on My laptop ?



*www.notebookcheck.net/AMD-Radeon-HD-8670M.87211.0.html



> The performance of the Radeon HD 8670M is similar to the old Radeon HD 6750M and GeForce GT 630M. Current and demanding games like Far Cry 3 will run fluently only in low resolutions and detail settings.



Till game is not fixed: ~10 fps
After game is fixed: 10-15 fps.

Your laptop's GPU isn't sufficient for running current titles.


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 8, 2015)

​


----------



## Cyberghost (Jul 10, 2015)

​


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 10, 2015)

Is there any apology letter from Rocksteady on poor PC port ?


----------



## RCuber (Jul 10, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Is there any apology letter from Rocksteady on poor PC port ?



That will come as DLC


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 10, 2015)

finally got this game free with asus gtx 970 strix, but found out they rolled back the game.......


----------



## dhruv12100 (Jul 11, 2015)

That's just plain bad luck


----------



## quicky008 (Jul 12, 2015)

have they provided any info on when they plan on releasing the updated and fixed version of Arkham knight on pc yet?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 24, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> have they provided any info on when they plan on releasing the updated and fixed version of Arkham knight on pc yet?


October or maybe never


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 24, 2015)

RCuber said:


> That will come as DLC


As some shitty outfit perhaps. IMO, all batman games I played, I found the base costume the best and stuck to it all through.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Jul 24, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> October or maybe never



and here i finally got some at least 1 new game......


----------



## seamon (Jul 31, 2015)

Got the game with season pass. Sucks to be me.


----------



## Alok (Jul 31, 2015)

*Master Bruce isn’t here right now. But Alfred Pennyworth is more than happy to take out Gotham’s trash.
*

*i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--LVVYj9ED--/c_fit,fl_progressive,q_80,w_636/1364937240388445103.gif


Source


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 31, 2015)

Any update on Bug fixes/Patch or we can dump this game ?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 31, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Any update on Bug fixes/Patch or we can dump this game ?


It's the same old story for all pc ports. Be it mkx or this, they don't care about PC folks. This will eventually sell at 75% off soon don't worry.

The ultimate edition(base+season pass) is already ₹1500 on g2a sometimes.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 31, 2015)

Zangetsu said:


> Any update on Bug fixes/Patch or we can dump this game ?


Not even worth pirating unless they fix it.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 31, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Not even worth pirating unless they fix it.


I just don't care for those devs who don't care for the pc market.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 31, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I just don't care for those devs who don't care for the pc market.


They should not only fix it, but offer the GOTY version for free to those who have arkham origins in their steam library.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 31, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> They should not only fix it, but offer the GOTY version for free to those who have arkham origins in their steam library.


Yeah that is almost charity. And hence it will never happen. But still WB are at least better than EA and bioware and uplay and countless others who just milk their customers till they are dry.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 31, 2015)

Nvidia should give MGSV for those who received Arkham Knight with GPU like me


----------



## 007 (Aug 31, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Nvidia should give MGSV for those who received Arkham Knight with GPU like me


 
You already got Witcher 3 and Arkham Knight right?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 31, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Nvidia should give MGSV for those who received Arkham Knight with GPU like me


You guys have very high hopes. ROFL.


----------



## chimera201 (Aug 31, 2015)

For Indians its ROFL but Americans would sue for Arkham Knight


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Aug 31, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> For Indians its ROFL but Americans would sue for Arkham Knight


Yeah well they do pay full price buddy. So why not?

Am sure you didn't pay $100 for this.

It's just the way things are. Life is cruel. Accept it. Peace


----------



## Cyberghost (Aug 31, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Nvidia should give MGSV for those who received Arkham Knight with GPU like me



Some guys actually got phantom pain using arkham knight code you need to contact Nvidia CC


----------



## HE-MAN (Aug 31, 2015)

it depends if you have not used you're code you can contact nvidia on facebook and get the code for mgs 5


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 1, 2015)

@aniketdawn.89  See that's what I'm talking about. 



*steamcommunity.com/app/287700/discussions/0/541906989396521399/

Now where do I contact them. I had received the code from Nvidia directly.

- - - Updated - - -

Got Witcher 3, Arkham Knight and MGSV worth Rs. 4K with GTX 970. Best GPU deal ever.

Hope is a good thing.

Downloading MGSV now....@2Mbps


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 1, 2015)

Man, I dream of the day when we get 20 mbps down speeds on local WiFi and 100 mbps wired download like ROW. :/

Best in India so far is beam telecom-3MBps download rate at 15 mbps BW for just 1k per month.


----------



## Shah (Sep 1, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> @aniketdawn.89  See that's what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How did you get the MGSV key? Did you contact Nvidia directly? Care to explain?


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 1, 2015)

Shah said:


> How did you get the MGSV key? Did you contact Nvidia directly? Care to explain?



Asked Nvidia India via mail: <ynagdev@nvidia.com> with S/N No. and invoice no.


----------



## Shah (Sep 1, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Asked Nvidia India via mail: <ynagdev@nvidia.com> with S/N No. and invoice no.



Thank you! I too got one after mailing them with a picture of my invoice with serial number.


----------



## 007 (Sep 1, 2015)

Shah said:


> Thank you! I too got one after mailing them with a picture of my invoice with serial number.


Please explain a bit more. Did you claim the games from the original promotion (Witcher / Arkham Knight)  as well before?


----------



## Shah (Sep 2, 2015)

007 said:


> Please explain a bit more. Did you claim the games from the original promotion (Witcher / Arkham Knight)  as well before?



Yes I did. I said that I had already redeemed B:AK and I was not happy with that. I also asked if they can provide me the code for Metal Gear Solid V: The Phantom Pain. They asked me the date of purchase. After that they sent me the code to redeem it.


----------



## 007 (Sep 2, 2015)

Great googly moogly!!  

I bought my card from Newegg.com. Spoke to them and they just gave me a code for MGS V: Phantom Pain.

Thank you [MENTION=129731]Shah[/MENTION], [MENTION=311809]chimera201[/MENTION]


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 2, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> @aniketdawn.89  See that's what I'm talking about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i contacted the nagraj person telling that I have not used arkham knight code he told he cant give, can you tell what specifically u said......

- - - Updated - - -



007 said:


> Great googly moogly!!
> 
> I bought my card from Newegg.com. Spoke to them and they just gave me a code for MGS V: Phantom Pain.
> 
> Thank you @Shah, @chimera201



again where did u talk, what did u say........


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 2, 2015)

See Life isn't Cruel. The world that the Boss envisioned will soon become a reality. Still downloading...



gagan_kumar said:


> i contacted the nagraj person telling that I have not used arkham knight code he told he cant give, can you tell what specifically u said......
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Did u buy a Geforce GTX 970,980? If yes u should have gotten Arkham Knight code. Else u aren't eligible. If you purchased it recently you should directly get MGSV code.


----------



## 007 (Sep 2, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> again where did u talk, what did u say........


Spoke to Newegg US customer care. Asked about the current Nvidia promotion for my card. They said MGS V. I said I already received Witcher 3 and Arkham Knight but AK was useless to me due to game issues. Asked if they could issue me MGS V. They put me on hold and after 3 minutes, voila! From responses in forums, in US, it looks like it all depends on the retailer. Some are giving, some aren't.


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 2, 2015)

I will try my luck with it let's see what happens.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 2, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> See Life isn't Cruel. The world that the Boss envisioned will soon become a reality. Still downloading...
> 
> 
> 
> Did u buy a Geforce GTX 970,980? If yes u should have gotten Arkham Knight code. Else u aren't eligible. If you purchased it recently you should directly get MGSV code.



got gtx 970 asus dc2, claimed batman arkham knight.......

- - - Updated - - -



chimera201 said:


> See Life isn't Cruel. The world that the Boss envisioned will soon become a reality. Still downloading...
> 
> 
> 
> Did u buy a Geforce GTX 970,980? If yes u should have gotten Arkham Knight code. Else u aren't eligible. If you purchased it recently you should directly get MGSV code.



i talked to that nagraj guy he told he can't give me even though i purchased a month back only..........


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 2, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> got gtx 970 asus dc2, claimed batman arkham knight.......
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



Did you claim it via retailer or nvidia website form


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 2, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Did you claim it via retailer or nvidia website form



What you exactly asked them? I want to mail too and ask for the MGSV. I got Batman via website form but haven't played it because of bugs.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Sep 3, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Did you claim it via retailer or nvidia website form



website...

NVM I got the game....

just post details on that link.....redeem.nvidia.com or something like that......


----------



## seamon (Sep 3, 2015)

Finally, I am able to play this game at 1440p maxed out 30FPS.  
PS: Patch is not out yet.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 3, 2015)

seamon said:


> Finally, I am able to play this game at 1440p maxed out 30FPS.
> PS: Patch is not out yet.


You're playing on 980Ti. 

WB should make the game from scratch for PC. Porting from console won't be justified if the "patched" version runs like a slug.


----------



## kapilove77 (Sep 4, 2015)

Ok.

Arkham Knight's PC Patch Is FINALLY Out


----------



## seamon (Sep 4, 2015)

Patch Out.
Getting a respectable 100FPS at 1440p maxed out(including Nvidia Gameworks) using a GTX 980Ti. Batmobile no longer destroys your FPS.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 4, 2015)

kapilove77 said:


> Ok.
> 
> Arkham Knight's PC Patch Is FINALLY Out



I'm willing to wait till GOTY version when all bugs get fixed. Can't waste my time on a quarter baked port.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 4, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I'm willing to wait till GOTY version when all bugs get fixed. Can't waste my time on a quarter baked port.


Plus all dlc in one package. So this


----------



## iittopper (Sep 4, 2015)

Yup , its better to wait . They will continue to release more patch , till they will finally release the finished game on steam . Will probably take 3-4 months more .


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 4, 2015)

seamon said:


> Patch Out.
> Getting a respectable 100FPS at 1440p maxed out(including Nvidia Gameworks) using a GTX 980Ti. Batmobile no longer destroys your FPS.


Earlier the game's visuals looked pretty terrible because of the low resolution texture bug-has this issue been fixed in the latest patch?


----------



## seamon (Sep 4, 2015)

quicky008 said:


> Earlier the game's visuals looked pretty terrible because of the low resolution texture bug-has this issue been fixed in the latest patch?



No clue, didn't really notice it back then.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 4, 2015)

^Does changing the texture quality from normal to high lead to any significant improvement of the game's graphics?


----------



## ashs1 (Sep 14, 2015)

So, does anyone still have this game ??  How's the performance of the recent patch ??


----------



## warfreak (Sep 14, 2015)

ashs1 said:


> So, does anyone still have this game ??  How's the performance of the recent patch ??



Gameplay performance improved on the high end cards. Somewhat improved on mid range cards.(there are still some areas where framerate drops but its not that bad). 

I own both GTX 960 and GTX 980Ti so can confirm (atleast on my PCs).

Overall, game is playable.

But after playing Metal Gear Solid V and Mad Max, I don't think I will go back to AK. It is on my "Delete from steam after playing once" list.


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 14, 2015)

Playing MGSV. Doesn't feel like starting up Arkham Knight for a long time.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Sep 14, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Playing MGSV. Doesn't feel like starting up Arkham Knight for a long time.


I have a feeling that complete edition is going to be 75% off this winter sale itself


----------



## seamon (Sep 15, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Playing MGSV. Doesn't feel like starting up Arkham Knight for a long time.



TBH, I liked Batman more than MGSV


----------



## Flash (Oct 26, 2015)

> In a Steam Community message, Warner Bros. Interactive stated
> 
> "At 10 am PDT, Oct. 28th, Batman: Arkham Knight will be re-released for the PC platform. At the same time we'll also be releasing a patch that brings the PC version fully up-to-date with content that has been released for console (with the exception of console exclusives). This means that next week, all PC players will have access to Photo Mode, Big Head Mode, Batman: Arkham Asylum Batman Skin, and character selection in combat AR challenges."



Batman: Arkham Knight for the PC will finally be re-released on October 28 | Windows Central


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 26, 2015)

I hope all the annoying bugs will be squashed


----------



## masterkd (Oct 29, 2015)

WB announced compensation for owners.



> Free digital copies of games from the Batman: Arkham library.
> The "Community Challenge Pack” DLC.
> The Batman: Arkham inspired Team Fortress 2 items created by the Batman: Arkham community.



Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: Batman?: Arkham Knight


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 29, 2015)

Now, im actually considering buying this as I haven't played the previous games.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 29, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Now, im actually considering buying this as I haven't played the previous games.


They may give any one of the previous, not all mind you


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 29, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> They may give any one of the previous, not all mind you


Nah, they'll give all four (at least that's what everyone is saying)


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 29, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Nah, they'll give all four (at least that's what everyone is saying)


Lol, enjoy with that thought while you can.

They will go bankrupt if they were to, 4 games combined on sale is $20.

So why not just sell AK at 50% then.

Edit: on second though there were so many steam refunds, I don't think there are many owners of this game on pc. So I guess it is a viable thought. But still it's not worth it- you pay $90 for game and dlcs and get extra 4 games worth $20 total on sale. No good as there is potentially going to be more dlc next year.


----------



## Flash (Oct 29, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Lol, enjoy with that thought while you can.
> 
> They will go bankrupt if they were to, 4 games combined on sale is $20.
> 
> So why not just sell AK at 50% then.





			
				WB said:
			
		

> "This means we will be giving away copies of Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY, Batman: Arkham City GOTY, Batman: Arkham Origins, and Batman: Arkham Origins Blackgate. The Batman: Arkham library of games will be given to everyone who has already purchased or will purchase Batman: Arkham Knight for PC prior to 11:59 pm PDT, November 16, 2015. We're actively working with our partners at Valve to make this happen as soon as we can, so watch your Steam Library. We are aiming to deliver all of the games by December."



Batman: Arkham Knight for Windows PC on sale again, with some extra free Batman games | Windows Central


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 29, 2015)

I would still suggest don't get it now.

Get goty if and when they release it next year. For now get witcher 3 expansion pass.

Coz that is the only dev that really cares for its customers in today's market.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 29, 2015)

so if I own a copy of bat man arkham knight will I get all the above mentioned games and packs?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 29, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> so if I own a copy of bat man arkham knight will I get all the above mentioned games and packs?


Can't be sure, WB have been very vague in that statement.

They say you will receive games from the arkham suite. They don't say how many or which ones or what happens if you already own the game they are gonna give. Whether you get extra key or not etc. All in all pretty vague.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Oct 29, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Can't be sure, WB have been very vague in that statement.
> 
> They say you will receive games from the arkham suite. They don't say how many or which ones or what happens if you already own the game they are gonna give. Whether you get extra key or not etc. All in all pretty vague.



luckily or unluckily I don't own any other arkham games apart from arkham knight in my steam library, how many games will I get?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 29, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> luckily or unluckily I don't own any other arkham games apart from arkham knight in my steam library, how many games will I get?


I am not WB bro lol. Wait and watch if you already have the game.


----------



## masterkd (Oct 29, 2015)

Also a lot of people already have some/all of previous games. So I guess WB is not going to suffer much losses.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Oct 29, 2015)

masterkd said:


> Also a lot of people already have some/all of previous games. So I guess WB is not going to suffer much losses.


Yup. Definitely the first two. Maybe not the last two before AK.


----------



## amjath (Oct 29, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> so if I own a copy of bat man arkham knight will I get all the above mentioned games and packs?



As per the statement, it seems you [already own] will get all 3 games by end of December


----------



## Flash (Oct 29, 2015)

gagan_kumar said:


> luckily or unluckily I don't own any other arkham games apart from arkham knight in my steam library, how many games will I get?


Did you read this statement by WB?

_"This means we will be giving away copies of Batman: Arkham Asylum GOTY, Batman: Arkham City GOTY, Batman: Arkham Origins, and Batman: Arkham Origins Blackgate. The Batman: Arkham library of games will be given to everyone who has already purchased or will purchase Batman: Arkham Knight for PC prior to 11:59 pm PDT, November 16, 2015. We're actively working with our partners at Valve to make this happen as soon as we can, so watch your Steam Library. We are aiming to deliver all of the games by December."_


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 29, 2015)

What if I already had the franchise pack before Arkham Knight's release? Would they give some discount on AK GOTY version?


----------



## Pasapa (Oct 29, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> What if I already had the franchise pack before Arkham Knight's release? Would they give some discount on AK GOTY version?


You could always sell the keys.


----------



## seamon (Oct 29, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> You could always sell the keys.



I doubt they'll give you the keys. They'll just add the games to your  steam library.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> What if I already had the franchise pack before Arkham Knight's release? Would they give some discount on AK GOTY version?



AK is already cheap af at g2a.com


----------



## amjath (Oct 30, 2015)

Batman: Arkham Knight PC Players Still Finding Problems After Relaunch - IGN



> Yeah, Arkham Knight is still super broken for me. Is there another patch with the “real” release, or do I have to just try to play the game with Pyramid Head Batman...


*i.kinja-img.com/gawker-media/image/upload/s--QIuAwlN8--/c_scale,fl_progressive,q_80,w_800/1494298866040336424.jpg

See comment 
Old Arkham Knight Steam Reviews Are Now Flagged As â€˜Pre-Release' [UPDATED]


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 2, 2015)

Warner Bros. admits it can't fix Arkham Knight on PC, offers refunds


----------



## Hrishi (Nov 2, 2015)

12gigs ram minimum. Gg devs .


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 2, 2015)

I was so hoping to play this game. Thank you WB.


----------



## ashs1 (Nov 2, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Warner Bros. admits it can't fix Arkham Knight on PC, offers refunds


Well that's just pathetic..what a way to ruin a great series !   
12 GB ram..no sli support..yeesh


----------



## amjath (Nov 2, 2015)

WTF!! The game series made me like Batman


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 2, 2015)

amjath said:


> WTF!! The game series made me like Batman


Welcome to the world of pc gamers. From now on stick to fps and rts which are pc exclusive. And give credit to indie devs. And support devs like cdpr who thrive for the pc market mainly.


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Nov 2, 2015)

I can't believe this. #WTFWARNERBROS


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 2, 2015)

Well those of you bought it from steam, I suggest get a refund. For those who got retail copies or other stores, you getting no refunds as of now.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 2, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Warner Bros. admits it can't fix Arkham Knight on PC, offers refunds



The FAQ 

I won't even wait for PC GOTY version and rather get a PS4 next year or so.

12 GB ram minimum is a stupid requirement. 4-6 GB would've been ok.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 2, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> The FAQ
> 
> I won't even wait for PC GOTY version and rather get a PS4 next year or so.


The goty for this game on pc can only be garbage of the year edition.

So am guessing they won't make goty for this like origins. Maybe a complete edition but who cares.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 2, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> The goty for this game on pc can only be *garbage of the year edition*.
> 
> So am guessing they won't make goty for this like origins. Maybe a complete edition but who cares.



It would be the *Garbage Of The Century *edition.
Untill and unless they give a GTX 970 + i7 4770 + 16 gb ram rig free with the complete game, it won't be worth buying.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 2, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> It would be the *Garbage Of The Century *edition.
> Untill and unless they give a GTX 970 + i7 4770 + 16 gb ram rig free with the complete game, it won't be worth buying.


You know I remember reading critics previews about this, last year, when originally this was slated to be released in the same week as the wild hunt. And the critics were like: cdpr should have selected a different data for their pc release as they compete with AK and will be completely blown away and shadowed by AK fans.

I want to see their faces now.


----------



## Gollum (Nov 2, 2015)

I just got a gtx960 and find that most games need 4-12GB and above.
Oh what has the PC gaming world turned itself into 
I could have bought a few games for PS4 and played them in full glory without troubleshooting much


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 2, 2015)

Gollum said:


> I just got a gtx960 and find that most games need 4-12GB and above.
> Oh what has the PC gaming world turned itself into
> I could have bought a few games for PS4 and played them in full glory without troubleshooting much


Only applies to a few games ( unity , AK, mkx) along with bad ports PC gaming has also seen some excellent ports in recent times ( msg V , mad Max , latest star wars beta ). As for ps4 I'm yet to see a new ip for it for me to warrant a purchase for it.


----------



## ghouse12311 (Nov 2, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Only applies to a few games ( unity , AK, mkx) along with bad ports PC gaming has also seen some excellent ports in recent times ( msg V , mad Max , latest star wars beta ). As for ps4 I'm yet to see a new ip for it for me to warrant a purchase for it.



Bloodborne is worth purchasing the PS4 for...it is really an amazing game that I have played in a long long time....boss fights are very challenging and satisfying and the horror theme/atmosphere is superb...story is also great if you are able to follow....can't praise this game enough....buy the PS4 for bloodborne you wont regret it


----------



## Skud (Nov 6, 2015)

Not sure where to post this, think this should be appropriate to some extent. Looks like Knight has some competition:-

Black Ops III: 12 GB RAM and GTX 980 Ti Not Enough | techPowerUp

What the hell is going on there?


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 6, 2015)

^Clearly a big memory leak lol This is retarded specs, I cant imagine a linear shooter having the need for more draw calls than say, an open world RPG like fallout 4


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 6, 2015)

These guys need to learn from witcher 3- best looking game and awesome optimisation!


----------



## amjath (Nov 6, 2015)

are those guys out of their mind? Its clear that the code is not being optimized and pushing PC gamers to consoles.


----------



## Pasapa (Nov 6, 2015)

amjath said:


> are those guys out of their mind? Its clear that the code is not being optimized and pushing PC gamers to consoles.


Only a retarded person would switch to consoles because they can't play a cod game on PC.


----------



## amjath (Nov 6, 2015)

Pasapa said:


> Only a retarded person would switch to consoles because they can't play a cod game on PC.



I really want to pirate Arkham knight and this black ops 3


----------



## seamon (Nov 6, 2015)

ghouse12311 said:


> Bloodborne is worth purchasing the PS4 for...it is really an amazing game that I have played in a long long time....boss fights are very challenging and satisfying and the horror theme/atmosphere is superb...story is also great if you are able to follow....can't praise this game enough....buy the PS4 for bloodborne you wont regret it



That game is tough af. Uncharted 4 and FF 7 Remake will be worth the PS4 tho.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Nov 6, 2015)

Skud said:


> Not sure where to post this, think this should be appropriate to some extent. Looks like Knight has some competition:-
> 
> Black Ops III: 12 GB RAM and GTX 980 Ti Not Enough | techPowerUp
> 
> What the hell is going on there?



Studios wanting to earn more by shifting pc gamers to consoles. Current COD series isn't good enough storywise compared to other AAA games.


----------



## seamon (Nov 6, 2015)

Skud said:


> Not sure where to post this, think this should be appropriate to some extent. Looks like Knight has some competition:-
> 
> Black Ops III: 12 GB RAM and GTX 980 Ti Not Enough | techPowerUp
> 
> What the hell is going on there?





Nerevarine said:


> ^Clearly a big memory leak lol This is retarded specs, I cant imagine a linear shooter having the need for more draw calls than say, an open world RPG like fallout 4





aniketdawn.89 said:


> These guys need to learn from witcher 3- best looking game and awesome optimisation!





amjath said:


> are those guys out of their mind? Its clear that the code is not being optimized and pushing PC gamers to consoles.





Pasapa said:


> Only a retarded person would switch to consoles because they can't play a cod game on PC.



Can confirm. Game uses 7 GB of RAM and easily fills up 6GB of 980Ti vRAM. FPS drops to 30-40FPS when vRAM fills up. Core usage never exceeds 80% at 60FPS and drops to 50% usage when the FPS drops. Still, the game is pretty damn smooth and extremely playable.

- - - Updated - - -



amjath said:


> I really want to pirate Arkham knight and this black ops 3



Arkham Knight uses Denuvo DRM I think. It is cheap af anyways. If you look past the issues, it is a good game.

- - - Updated - - -



SaiyanGoku said:


> Studios wanting to earn more by shifting pc gamers to consoles. Current COD series isn't good enough storywise compared to other AAA games.



IDK how consoles will run this above low settings 720p 30 fps.


----------



## pra_2006 (Nov 17, 2015)

finally finished the game  good game with so many glitches


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 18, 2015)

pra_2006 said:


> finally finished the game  good game with so many glitches


Your system specs?

Nvm. So had no issues with 8gigs of ram?


----------



## pra_2006 (Nov 23, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Your system specs?
> 
> Nvm. So had no issues with 8gigs of ram?



my system specs written on my status, yes there were some hanging for the first time and i felt 8 gigs was not enough even 750 ti gave me a garbage feeling, sooner gonna get 970 ti


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 23, 2015)

pra_2006 said:


> my system specs written on my status, yes there were some hanging for the first time and i felt 8 gigs was not enough even 750 ti gave me a garbage feeling, sooner gonna get 970 ti


I wonder how my 860m would perform if I ever buy this game.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 23, 2015)

Dual-GPU SLI/Crossfire PC Support for Batman: Arkham Knight Cancelled by the Developer


----------



## Gagan Gera (Nov 23, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> I wonder how my 860m would perform if I ever buy this game.



My 950m ddr3 is giving 30-40 fps in mid settings  Res- 1600x900 

And btw no patches applied


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 23, 2015)

Gagan Gera said:


> My 950m ddr3 is giving 30-40 fps in mid settings  Res- 1600x900
> 
> And btw no patches applied


Wow, then 860m should perform well I guess.

Am gonna still have to play test this before buying though.


----------



## Gagan Gera (Nov 23, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Wow, then 860m should perform well I guess.
> 
> Am gonna still have to play test this before buying though.



U cant judge by playing pirated coz the steam patches have not been cracked yet..I am also playing without any patches  




BTw it will be better than mine for sure tho


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 23, 2015)

Gagan Gera said:


> U cant judge by playing pirated coz the steam patches have not been cracked yet..I am also playing without any patches


When did I say anything about pirating? Am completely against piracy.



Gonna ask one of my friends to family share this game to me.


----------



## Gagan Gera (Nov 23, 2015)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> When did I say anything about pirating? Am completely against piracy.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna ask one of my friends to family share this game to me.



oh nice (y) Do buy :v its a very noice game :d


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Nov 23, 2015)

Gagan Gera said:


> oh nice (y) Do buy :v its a very noice game :d


Yeah am a big fan of bman. Have all previous games. Was very disappointed with what rocksteady have done to the pc version. 

But even after all this mess, am considering getting AK when it will be on deep discount hopefully this winter sale.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 25, 2015)

Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: Batman?: Arkham Knight



> The latest patch for Batman: Arkham Knight was released today and contains the following updates:
> 
> Fixed a hitch during some game saves
> Fixed a Windows 10 issue causing the game to be unresponsive on launch when the keyboard language was set to Japanese, Japanese Microsoft IME, Korean, Chinese (Traditional) or Chinese (Simplified)
> ...



- - - Updated - - -

Looks like the stuttering is gone with this patch or maybe I am just playing a section of the story where the stuttering doesn't happen.


----------



## Kaltrops (Nov 26, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> Steam Community :: Group Announcements :: Batman?: Arkham Knight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Have they fixed the ram issues. That's what I wanna know. Good to see VRAM usage will be improved.


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 26, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> Have they fixed the ram issues. That's what I wanna know. Good to see VRAM usage will be improved.



I'm still on Windows 7. VRAM usage has definitely been improved.


----------



## Kaltrops (Nov 26, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> I'm still on Windows 7. VRAM usage has definitely been improved.


What card do you have and what's the max VRAM the game is using now?

What about RAM usage? Is it still using close to 12gb?


----------



## chimera201 (Nov 26, 2015)

Kaltrops said:


> What card do you have and what's the max VRAM the game is using now?
> 
> What about RAM usage? Is it still using close to 12gb?



GTX 970 4GB.
Only Enhanced Rain on in Nvidia specific settings, others disabled. Everything else maxed. At 2715x1527 resolution game says it will take about 3.5GB VRAM. I preferred DSR instead of Nvidia features. With everything on it says 4GB required.
Don't know about RAM. I have 8GB and its pretty smooth now atleast for my setup. Stuttering might still be present on 2GB cards.


----------



## Kaltrops (Nov 26, 2015)

chimera201 said:


> GTX 970 4GB.
> Only Enhanced Rain on in Nvidia specific settings, others disabled. Everything else maxed. At 2715x1527 resolution game says it will take about 3.5GB VRAM. I preferred DSR instead of Nvidia features. With everything on it says 4GB required.
> Don't know about RAM. I have 8GB and its pretty smooth now atleast for my setup. Stuttering might still be present on 2GB cards.


Thanks. I also have a 970. I prefer switching on effects. It's Next-gen after all. So I'll keep it to 1080p and turn all the PhysX stuff on. 

Let's see how it goes.


----------



## lovedonator (Feb 21, 2016)

Can anybody tell me what is the status of Arkham Knight right now on PC? If I buy it would I be able to play it without major hiccups? I'm on Windows 10 and config is in the signature.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 21, 2016)

lovedonator said:


> Can anybody tell me what is the status of Arkham Knight right now on PC? If I buy it would I be able to play it without major hiccups? I'm on Windows 10 and config is in the signature.


It's pretty bleak. Same old. Wait for bigger discount.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 21, 2016)

Arkham Origins feels more broken than Arkham Knight IMO.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 21, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Arkham Origins feels more broken than Arkham Knight IMO.


Why so? Origins on pc is way ahead of arkham knight in terms of bugs, performance etc.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 21, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Why so? Origins on pc is way ahead of arkham knight in terms of bugs, performance etc.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



Whenever I try to do a ground takedown, it simply doesn't register the input. It only works sometimes, misses most of the time. And the only thing you can do when a thug is lying on the ground is do a ground takedown. It becomes so frustrating that you have to wait for him to get up again. Nothing like that happened in Arkham Knight. Also there are so limited grappling points in Arkham Origins. And there are some huge buildings right in the middle which you cannot grapple onto and have to navigate around the whole thing. Such bad level design.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 21, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Whenever I try to do a ground takedown, it simply doesn't register the input. It only works sometimes, misses most of the time. And the only thing you can do when a thug is lying on the ground is do a ground takedown. It becomes so frustrating that you have to wait for him to get up again. Nothing like that happened in Arkham Knight. Also there are so limited grappling points in Arkham Origins. And there are some huge buildings right in the middle which you cannot grapple onto and have to navigate around the whole thing. Such bad level design.


Bad level design doesn't mean buggy does it?

Of course origin was the worst in the lot because it was handled by a different studio. But Knight is still way more buggy.

And I never had a problem with ground takedowns till date on origins.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 21, 2016)

finally downloaded the huge game, yet to see how it performs in my rig.....

before that hoarding all the skins i could get for free...

well **** they are not giving free dlcs to pc owners for this game as part of their shitty release apology......


----------



## chimera201 (Feb 21, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Bad level design doesn't mean buggy does it?
> 
> Of course origin was the worst in the lot because it was handled by a different studio. But Knight is still way more buggy.
> 
> ...



Ground takedown not triggering is a bug. Did you play with controller or KB/M? And idk the grapple points not becoming visible feels more like a bug rather than intended result. I didn't find any game-breaking or frustrating bugs in Arkham Knight though.

Edit:
Ground Takedown SP/MP Key bind :: Batman™: Arkham Origins General Discussion



> Like Eagle699 said: it's broken for everybody. You're not special.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 21, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> Ground takedown not triggering is a bug. Did you play with controller or KB/M? And idk the grapple points not becoming visible feels more like a bug rather than intended result. I didn't find any game-breaking or frustrating bugs in Arkham Knight though.
> 
> Edit:
> Ground Takedown SP/MP Key bind :: Batman™: Arkham Origins General Discussion


Played on both and never had the issue. Can't say more.

As for grapple points, yes I agree. As I already said origin was the worst of the list. You can't cancel your hit mid animation and so petty goons always mess up your combo was what annoyed me most.

But all this Until knight came out. The pc version is of unacceptable quality no matter what you say. Maybe if you have a super powerful rig, you won't notice, but majority of people still can't play it.

I got a pyramid head batman playing it, what would you say about that?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## lovedonator (Feb 21, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> It's pretty bleak. Same old. Wait for bigger discount.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



Okay, thanks.


----------



## gameranand (Feb 21, 2016)

I can't even properly play the damn thing as the game doesn't support Crossfire.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Feb 22, 2016)

gameranand said:


> I can't even properly play the damn thing as the game doesn't support Crossfire.


tats why current thumb rule is to get a powerful single card instead of 2 cheaper ones...


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Feb 22, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> tats why current thumb rule is to get a powerful single card instead of 2 cheaper ones...


I think both his cards are powerful onestwo titans

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Feb 22, 2016)

gagan_kumar said:


> tats why current thumb rule is to get a powerful single card instead of 2 cheaper ones...


Except for this $hitty game I never faced much problem with other games. Yes I have to do some tweaking but after that all games runs like butter with all the AA that I want. And this game performs bad even on single card so NO. I am quite happy with my crossfire decision and setup. Next time I might buy a single powerful card but not because I am unhappy with Crossfire but because I want to experience single card setup as well. Just install and play, for now I have to experiment a little with CF settings for 15 mins or so before starting to play game.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 11, 2016)

Are the bugs resolved ?
Missing the old batman series here


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 11, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Are the bugs resolved ?
> Missing the old batman series here


All bugs won't ever be solved as stated by rocksteady themselves. Remember?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 11, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> All bugs won't ever be solved as stated by rocksteady themselves. Remember?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



Did u play it ?
not all bugs but at least the most annoying ones


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 12, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Did u play it ?
> not all bugs but at least the most annoying ones


No I haven't bought it yet. So haven't played it. Will buy it on heavy discount next sale maybe

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 27, 2016)

Got the premium edition. Now dloding the 50gb monster.

Will post back benchies on my hardware once done.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 27, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> Got the premium edition. Now dloding the 50gb monster.
> 
> Will post back benchies on my hardware once done.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


Hmm..also write on game playable or not


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 27, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Hmm..also write on game playable or not


Well I saw this video on YouTube dated late December and it seemed better than at launch. Also reading comments seemed to indicate that is is playable except a few crashes here and there. Frames looked more stable, max dips I saw were from 60 to 40 and this on AMD hardware on which the game was unplayable. Video OP also shared it works better on nvidia hardware.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 27, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> Hmm..also write on game playable or not



I completed the game on GTX 970. Crashed only one time. Was smooth.



I must say that Riddler is the true nemesis of Batman - the videogame player.


----------



## amjath (Apr 28, 2016)

chimera201 said:


> I completed the game on GTX 970. Crashed only one time. Was smooth.
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that Riddler is the true nemesis of Batman - the videogame player.



I never had a crash, but had fps drop [ahem version]

Devs used lots of brain power in developing Riddler.


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 28, 2016)

I'll explain how the crash happened just for the lulz. Not a major spoiler. I was against Deathstroke's cobra tanks. Took out all his companions tanks. Only his main tank was remaining. I kept searching for his tank but he was nowhere to be found. He was there on the radar but i couldn't see him anywhere, not above, not below anywhere on the road. After a while the camera just zoomed in to me taking out Deathstroke. Found out the tank was below the ocean and he died due to the KillZ volume. Game crashed after a while.


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Apr 29, 2016)

amjath said:


> I never had a crash, but had fps drop [ahem version]
> 
> Devs used lots of brain power in developing Riddler.


CPU GPU RAM?

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 3, 2016)

Alright, played the game for some 6 hours now and here are my observations:

Cons:
Game is still a memory hog, eats up 3gb of vram and 4gb normal ram on normal setting. So game is pretty unstable on systems with 8gb RAM. I have seen crashes due to this.

I have 8gb ram and 4 gb vram and have had to play at 768p and low settings to keep RAM usage low. Will add another 8gb stick today and report back.

Pros:
Game is awesome fun.

No more fps dips that i have noticed.

Game looks good on low also.

Batmobile or rather the bat tank is awesome fun driving around.

Combat is more refined.

Gliding around the city is so much easier and less of a bother.

City is huge.

Enemies are tough.

All in all I think it's worth playing now!

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (May 3, 2016)

^^can we fix memory leak using .ini file ?


----------



## lovedonator (May 3, 2016)

Been playing Arkham Knight for the last few days. Game is fun but the batmobile's involvement is a little too much. Irritating as ****.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 3, 2016)

lovedonator said:


> Been playing Arkham Knight for the last few days. Game is fun but the batmobile's involvement is a little too much. Irritating as ****.
> 
> Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


I live it's involvement absolutely! Integrating puzzles with where you use the bat tank remotely - it's a fresh addition and I like it. Plus it now makes batman more badass than before!

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 3, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> ^^can we fix memory leak using .ini file ?


You won't get GB sized savings from ini only 

Getting to the point, I haven't tried it yet (dunno why it didn't hit me ) , will try it and share findings.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## amjath (May 5, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> CPU GPU RAM?
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



Sorry for delayed response. 
17 2600K at stock
8 Gig Ram 1600MHZ
Zotac vanilla GTX 970 4 Gig


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 5, 2016)

amjath said:


> Sorry for delayed response.
> 17 2600K at stock
> 8 Gig Ram 1600MHZ
> Zotac vanilla GTX 970 4 Gig


You didn't have problems due to ram. The game easily used 4.5gb RAM for me and became unstable on 8gb system RAM, total RAM usage shot up to 90% and often the game froze along with my laptop, had to hard restart. But everything is great on 16gb RAM.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (May 7, 2016)

aniketdawn.89 said:


> You didn't have problems due to ram. The game easily used 4.5gb RAM for me and became unstable on 8gb system RAM, total RAM usage shot up to 90% and often the game froze along with my laptop, had to hard restart. But everything is great on 16gb RAM.
> 
> Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk



its not the problem with ram its with 860m it has 4gb vram but its weak


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 9, 2016)

pkkumarcool said:


> its not the problem with ram its with 860m it has 4gb vram but its weak


Well 860m can pull it on medium at 900p and give you 40+ fps so I would not call it that weak.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (May 14, 2016)

Will this game be available at a discounted price in the Summer Sale?


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (May 14, 2016)

Should be.

Sent from my XT1033 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 27, 2017)

Currently Playing this game....and the game has improved a lot in gameplay and so is the graphics.

BatMobile looks awesome


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 4, 2017)

Resumed playing it
I am going with Story now only...
Did u all finished the sub-missions first ?


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jul 4, 2017)

Zangetsu said:


> Currently Playing this game....and the game has improved a lot in gameplay and so is the graphics.
> 
> BatMobile looks awesome


i am planning to play it but reviews say arkham city has best gameplay


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 4, 2017)

pkkumarcool said:


> i am planning to play it but reviews say arkham city has best gameplay


Knight has the most refined combat controls in the entire series. It's the pc issues that marred a wonderful game, but game is pretty stable on pc now.

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## chimera201 (Jul 4, 2017)

The only problem I found in this game was the stupid chase camera for batmobile during some sequences. Whoever designed that chase cam is a bad designer. Rest of the game is pretty good.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jul 4, 2017)

pkkumarcool said:


> i am planning to play it but reviews say arkham city has best gameplay


u must play it...The graphics is marvellous and the gameplay hours is huge.
gives you a feeling of open world


----------



## aniketdawn.89 (Jul 4, 2017)

Batmobile sequences are pretty good. Specially playing it as a tank. I know it's not very batman, but why not 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sumit05 (Jul 4, 2017)

Can any one tell how much is the steam update for this game apart from dvd installation.


----------

